# Mold



## The Lorax (Feb 22, 2008)

So I have a mold problem... i don't have dart frogs, but i plan to get them by the summer... so thats why I am at this forum, and i think this is the best section to post this.... i have a white lipped tree frog and just noticed the mold this morning... i am assuming it is pretty new b/c i havent seen it the past few days. Should I start a new tank all together? will the mold harm the frog? thanks


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

The mold is harmless, don't worry about it. It happens in just about every tank. You also don't need to worry about any little white worms, or mushrooms, or pretty much anything else that pops up in your tank, they're all just part of the little ecosystem that is your viv. There's quite a few threads on that in the identification forum if you want to read a bit more.


----------

